# Tired of making new clearance inserts



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for this review. I've been wondering why my zci's become ineffective. Do you have any thoughts about a 5" dampener over a 4" one?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

+1

One time I had to remove mine to allow a deeper cut and was too lazy to put it back on. I noticed the damage to the ZCI right away.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

> Thanks for this review. I ve been wondering why my zci s become ineffective. Do you have any thoughts about a 5" dampener over a 4" one?
> 
> - CL810


They recommend a 5" disk for a 10" blade.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have one as well. Worth the price


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks John, Rich and Petey! THIS is what makes LJ worthwhile. Off to order mine!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes also, thanks for this. I've kicked the idea around of buying one. You've confirmed it for me.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive got one and used one,once,never again because id be putting it on and off way too much.zci's are easy to make.it's just a no issue for me !


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I used to use one on my contractor saw with a thin kerf blade.

I had to take it off for a thick cut, and I never put it back on.

I've never even considered using it with my 3HP Unisaw. My ZCI's are close enough to truly zero clearance to go on with. I don't need them within 0.001" of the blade.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Love mine. Makes a huge difference in the cut with thin kerf blades, and helped control the dreaded "ringing"…or built up resonance in blades that I used to experience on my old Delta Contractor's saw. I use a damper with my woodworker 2 as well but not sure it's really necessary with quality full kerf blades. In my case at least, I consider it a very worthwhile investment. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Fleamo (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for the information. It makes sense. I was wondering about that and will pick one up.


----------



## Fleamo (Jun 25, 2018)

Got one now, love it. Better cuts and 8 DB quieter.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

> Got one now, love it. Better cuts and 8 DB quieter.
> 
> - Fleamo


I'm glad it helped you out. I had to remove it to make a cut using the entire blade and forgot to put it back on. As soon as I turned on the saw you could hear the blade hitting the new insert. There is definitely a difference with and without one. This happened with a Forrest WWII thin kerf blade, so I know even the best blades can benefit.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I bought one, but due to laziness or the weather or both, haven't installed it yet on my saw. maybe this week I will put it on. To tell the truth, I wasn't convinced a blade stabilizer would actually make any difference. After reading this review, my opinion has changed.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I used mine for the first time the other day and was very pleased with the results.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm glad it is working out for you.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I had one for sale on here for a while, no takers for it. I used to use it when I used TK blades. I've swapped to full kerf blades only, and don't have the wobbly issues anymore.


----------

